# Omega Bros.



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

No action on the M,MI&DWF for a few days and I start to take it personal!









This past weekend we had some cracking weather and I took the opportunity to shoot about 3-400 photos, some with a military theme since it was Memorial Day here.

Prominent in my life, on my wallet and on my wrist recently have been my classic Omega divers. Here are shots of the Big Dogs, more of the others to follow (thought I'd like to get a shot of the SM300 together with the BDs).

I'll spare you the commentary and get down to business!




























Missing is the original dial PloProf, out for some work. I plan on sending the 120m Chrono which appears here on the NATO to Bienne for the full spa treatment. Friday I saw Steve Hughes' recently redone 120m Chrono (which went to Bienne looking like it was found after 10 years on the ocean floor) and looks as if it just left the showroom - truly _concours_ condition


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow, some serious hardware there Col







( Big Dogs, very apt







)

Very very nice indeed, they must be the epitomy of 'Tool Watches'

My fave is the 1000M Seamaster on mesh









Thanks for the potos...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Lovely pictures Colin, I am coming to the conclusion that I really like Omega divers (oh lord this could get expensive







)



Nalu said:


> I plan on sending the 120m Chrono which appears here on the NATO to Bienne for the full spa treatment. Friday I saw Steve Hughes' recently redone 120m Chrono (which went to Bienne looking like it was found after 10 years on the ocean floor) and looks as if it just left the showroom - truly _concours_ condition


Do, it deserves it







one of my faves in your collection.

cheers

Foz


----------



## Steverino (Aug 31, 2005)

Nalu said:


> No action on the M,MI&DWF for a few days and I start to take it personal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya' go Colin. Enjoyed those Rugby pics BTW. 














































BEFORE:










AFTER: (Two months and $1,000USD later)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Money well spent Steve, hats off to Omega, they have even got the finish on the case as new









I suppose the question is what did they keep not what was replaced?

Looks fantastic...

You two need to get together for the ultimate group shot


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Money well spent Steve, hats off to Omega, they have even got the finish on the case as new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check Steve's first photo again, Jase  This was a quick and dirty taken with a pocket digicam in a dark restaurant after the curry was cleared off







Strange thing was that the waiter didn't even seem to notice what we were about









Thanks, Steve, will have to get those photos from you when I come out. Working on a weekend and will let you know.

Rainy today:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes of course









Omagaoverloaditis











> Strange thing was that the waiter didn't even seem to notice what we were about












Probably happens all the time


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I really do 'need' one of those 120 chronos... and a Ploprof...


----------

